

Castle Story by Sauropod Studio - the next Minecraft? - brd
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/902505202/castle-story/

======
wreckimnaked
When you say "the next Minecraft", are you referring to the some innovation on
game dynamics or to the fact that it is an attempt to mimic Minecraft's
gameplay style?

PS: Betteridge's law

